
Warn HN: serious keyboard issues with all sorts of Dell laptops - sssparkkk
https://www.google.com/?#q=double+letters+site:en.community.dell.com
======
sssparkkk
Recently bought a Dell Precision M5510 that comes with Ubuntu preinstalled.
Aside from the various linux-specific issues I noticed characters sometimes
appearing twice when typing on the keyboard (external keyboard works just
fine). A quick search tells me this is an issue with a whole range of Dell
laptops; they've been having these problems since at least 2009. The popular
XPS 13/15 models are also affected. My keyboard has been replaced, to no
avail. Now they want me to send it in, but reports on their forums indicate
that doesn't get it fixed either.

This is a warning to all coders/fast typists here: stay away from Dell's
laptops!

~~~
brudgers
Curious how Dell addressed this under the three year NBD standard warranty for
Precision computers.

~~~
sssparkkk
Addressed it? How?

~~~
brudgers
I was curious about Dell's response when contacted about the defect with your
computer because my experience with Dell's technical support for products
under warranty has been good and for products outside of warranty has been
better than it might have been.

Caveat: my assumption was that the first stop for a new broken Precision would
be Dell support based on how I would proceed.

